# nailing advice



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm making a Wine Glass Rack for my wife out of pine. I'm using 1/2" thick for the side walls, and 3/8" thick for the back piece and some small "wire nails" to secure it. I'm trying to figure out a way to get the back piece nailed square to the edges of the side pieces. (Hopefully i didn't confuse anyone haha)


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

A pic would be helpful! Help us out here!


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Did you rabbit the outside edges? If so, the back piece should fit inside the rabbits and bradded to the sides. Of course the dividers should be the same depth as the rabbited section.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sarge240 said:


> A pic would be helpful! Help us out here!


+1. :yes: If not a picture, maybe just a rough pencil sketch.









 







.


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry for the quality. I'm at work so i can't show the material, but the shaded part of the "completed sketch" is the backing, and the other picture shows where it would be fastened to the side walls. As far as Rabbits, or Dados, i don't have a table saw or router (yet), so minus the drill press, it's all being done by hand tools. And held together with wire nails and wood glue.


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's the mock up so far. Next is the bottom piece that holds the Stemmed glasses.


----------

